# Bath Party last Saturday



## user47632 (Sep 5, 2005)

I was just wondering if any Urbanites went to a party just outside of Bath last weekend. 

It was a small rig, but there was a burger van, inflatable chairs and really friendly people. One of my favourite parties in a while actually! No hassle from the police either, so hopefully it can happen again.


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 5, 2005)

Scott J said:
			
		

> I was just wondering if any Urbanites went to a party just outside of Bath last weekend.
> 
> It was a small rig, but there was a burger van, inflatable chairs and really friendly people. One of my favourite parties in a while actually! No hassle from the police either, so hopefully it can happen again.


     i live in bath and would certainly have been there if i'd known about it. Now i know i've missed it am cross and sad  If i hadn't known, would still be happy in ignorant bliss of more loveliness that's passed me by...


----------



## user47632 (Sep 5, 2005)

Awwww, sorry for mentioning it!   

Will PM you the party line in a bit if that'll make up for it


----------



## fat hamster (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## user47632 (Sep 6, 2005)

Ah! You were there then, fat hamster!


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 6, 2005)

Scott J said:
			
		

> Awwww, sorry for mentioning it!
> 
> Will PM you the party line in a bit if that'll make up for it


----------



## user47632 (Sep 6, 2005)

PM sent


----------



## sned (Sep 6, 2005)

haha, great party! on a bridge no less!

scott, did ben take any pics do u know?

hopefully more bath/bristol parties now


----------



## user47632 (Sep 6, 2005)

I'm not sure if Ben had his camera or not. There are some photos and a bit of video on Ché's phone though..... including an interesting looking pic of you


----------

